# My Story of a Great Turkey Season!



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Cool story, thanks for sharing. Nice spurs! Nice Bird!


----------



## williewater99 (Sep 8, 2000)

Great story and a beautiful bird, Jason! Your hard work has paid off again, my friend!


----------



## bclinton (Jan 31, 2005)

Check your pm's Jason.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Outstanding hunt and great pictures. Another successful year!


----------



## Brother Houle (Mar 4, 2012)

That was an awesome story. I got my bird Monday, but it was a two year-old, and did not gobble once! TALK ABOUT BITTERSWEET! Oh well.

Ussually I am more selective, but too busy at work this week to pass up any long beard. (9")

Hopefully my son gets a bigger one this weekend!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Terrific Story Sgt! One hell of a bird.


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for another good read. You have a nice way with some of the stories I have read...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the responses everyone! 

And my quest for "******" and bird 2, whom is now referred to as "Pimp", is not over. I'll be chasing those birds again with others as the seasons progress. 

Hopefully we can win the war before season closes!


----------



## hardcorehunter11 (Oct 6, 2010)

Great Story!! It's nice to have the pressure off with an opening day bird. Now you can enjoy all the grief your buddies will go through trying to get one . I got my girlfriend involved for that reason, so I can spend more time in the woods. Best of luck getting ******!


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone!
> 
> And my quest for "******" and bird 2, whom is now referred to as "Pimp", is not over. I'll be chasing those birds again with others as the seasons progress.
> 
> Hopefully we can win the war before season closes!


 pimp dies at flockshots hands come monday. he's haunting my dreams


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Slammer! Congrats!


----------

